# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Сейчас модно называть детей старинными или редкими именами. Как зовут ваших деточек?

## Ramadana

Сейчас модно называть детей старинными или редкими именами. А Как зовут ваших деточек?

----------


## Ёжик

Младшего Серафим, а старшего вполне банально - Вадим.

----------


## yakudza

> Младшего Серафим, а старшего вполне банально - Вадим.


Ёжик, ну что значит банально или не банально? Просто именно эти имена вам понравились. Я думаю, вы вряд ли задумывались о моде, когда выбирали для сыновей красивые имена.

Я считаю, когда родители выбирают ребенку старинное имя - это не дань моде, а может быть какое-то подсознательное желание вернуться к прежним устоям, традициям. Это желание, вероятно, обостряется у населения в какие-то моменты жизни страны. И эту тенденцию называют модой. Но вряд ли кто-то назовет дочь Прасковьей, хотя самому это имя не нравится, но зато мода сейчас такая.

Мы решили назвать дочь Викторией не оглядываясь на моду или что-то ещё. А потом оказалось, что это одно из самых распространенных сейчас имен.

----------


## Ёжик

Да имена очень нравятся. От звучания имени младшего сына вообще просто таю))) Так что сегодняшняя мода на старинные имена как раз помогла, тяжелее было бы решиться, если бы не было этой моды))) да и родился он у меня как раз на Серафима Саровского.

----------


## kiara

Мы старшего назвали Никитой, это был компромисс с мужем по поводу имени Николай) Я в юности очень увлекалась историей царской семьи, имя последнего Императора-Николай, его супруга звала его Никки-мне очень нравилось это ласковое имя, но муж не разделял моей любви к этому имени, а вот к Никите отнесся хорошо-по сему сын стал носить имя Никита)
Историю имени младшего я описывала уже в своем дневнике, зовут его Кузьма.
Есть и третье выбранное имя и история его выбора, но пока оно ждет свою хозяйку)
А насчет моды и тенденций, я поддерживаю Уakudza - это желание вернуться к истокам, и еще, хотелось бы надеяться, что это таки проснувшийся процесс толерантности в нашей стране. В 70-80гг было жуткое неприятие обществом всего, что хоть мало-мальски напоминало о простоте, естестве, что могло "выдать" простонародное происхождение. Помните с каким презрением относились к тем, кто приехал в город из деревни? Я хорошо помню из детства, как мы "фукали" на девочек, чьи имена были Таня, Маня или они приехали из деревни, или были одеты "по-деревенски", или говорили с характерным говорком, ошибками...Какая ж глупость, думаю я сейчас))))))))Но это очень однозначно отражало отношение общества. Терпимость и уважение были не в почете.
Нашей семье очень нравятся имена наших детей, мне нравится, даже где-то забавляет, реакция окружающих на имя младшего, в ЗАГСе тетя спросила "так и писать - Кузьма?!" ))))))а многие знакомые не верили - приходилось показывать свидетельство) В парке иногда спрашивают "а почему он Кузя" - "потому что его так зовут", отвечаю я)

----------


## Домик в деревне

У нас не было прям вот цели "редкое имя ребенку", хотелось, чтобы обоим нравилось и так не звали каждого второго в классе. А ну и к отчеству подходило 
Сын Дамир, дочь Зоя. Оба имени не так чтобы частые, но не удивлюсь, если через пару лет будут очень востребованы. Давно подмечено, что на именах у людей мысли сходятся невольно, это прям волнами идет.
Сыну имя муж предложил, мне понравилось, дочке имя я предложила, тоже особо возражений не было. Я еще думала в сторону Зарина, Заряна, те. как-то в одну сторону.

----------


## Jazz

Моего деточку зовут Тимофей. Ну да, довольно старое и не слишком распространенное в нашем детстве имя (хотя у меня есть два знакомых взрослых Тимофея). Но не поэтому мы назвали сына так. Просто это единственное имя, которое устроило и мужа, и меня. Оно имеет приятное звучание, какое-то очень русское по ощущениям, легкую сокращенную форму. И потом у меня с этим именем хорошие ассоциации - эти два взрослых Тимофея - достойные и интересные люди.



> У нас не было прям вот цели "редкое имя ребенку", хотелось, чтобы обоим нравилось и так не звали каждого второго в классе. А ну и к отчеству подходило 
> ...Давно подмечено, что на именах у людей мысли сходятся невольно, это прям волнами идет.


 Ну и с Домиком не могу не согласиться.

----------


## Kusya

нам хотелось чтобы имя было русское)) совсем русское - славянское! славянские имена такие яркие, в них все понятно без перевода. но к сожалению история сложилась так, что почти все они забыты, а ведь их было огромное множество!
Из разрешенных официальной христианской церковью 150-ти имен только 14 являются русскими.. это несправедливо, нам так кажется...

----------


## mamaRita

А наши - Артем и Сережа. Когда говорили людям, как назвали младшего, многие удивлялись, и был даже вопрос: "Где вы такое имя выкопали??" :Smile: ))) Так что, думаю, мода на старинные имена действительно есть, раз народ удивляется такому простому имени... В выборе ориентировались также на то, чтобы обоим нравилось и не было родственников и близких друзей с такими именами.

----------


## MARY

> А наши - Артем и Сережа. Когда говорили людям, как назвали младшего, многие удивлялись, и был даже вопрос: "Где вы такое имя выкопали??"))) Так что, думаю, мода на старинные имена действительно есть, раз народ удивляется такому простому имени... В выборе ориентировались также на то, чтобы обоим нравилось и не было родственников и близких друзей с такими именами.


 Рита, я читаю - и мне ужасно весело. Когда росла я, Сережей был каждый третий мальчик))))))
У меня есть дочь Валентина - и среди возраста наших бабушек Валентины были страшно распространены. А сейчас это такая же страшная редкость.

----------


## mamaRita

Ага, Марин :Smile:  Думаю, когда наши детки подрастут, редкие имена не будут казаться редкими, потому как будет людей с такими именами немало. Наверное, так и происходило всегда, какие-то совпадения в одно время в головах у людей. Кстати, Миша сейчас тоже имя редкое для детей :Wink:

----------


## Амина

А у нас Арсений и Тимофей. Арсения выбрали сразу и навсегда, как только узнали, что мальчик. Я предложила, муж подержал. А Тимоху выбирали все 9 месяцев и 1 один после родов)))) Причем, это имя было первым их предложенных в самом-самом начале, но никак и ни в чем мы с мужем не могли сойтись))) Я хотела Яромир или Мирослав, муж - Федор или Демьян. Тимошка возник снова случайно, вечером дня родов, при просмотре, не смейтесь, сериала "Солдаты")))) Но я, да, не люблю "модных" имен, когда каждый третий ребенок так назван. Сама была одной из двух Марин в классе, а сколько Ирин и Лен было - уже и не сосчитать... А сейчас одна мама зовет, к примеру,  "Даша!", оборачивается полпесочницы... Не лю так...

----------


## yakudza

> А сейчас одна мама зовет, к примеру,  "Даша!", оборачивается полпесочницы... Не лю так...


У нас как раз сегодня так было)))) Вик, оказывается, в округе вагон! Теперь прислушиваюсь. Имя, выбранное для младшей, пока не мелькает))

----------


## kiara

У меня было забавно - посещали занятия мама с сыном, малыш - Лука. А теперь появилась еще одна пара - тоже малыш Лука) Родители последнего оооочень сильно удивились, узнав, что они не единственные, ну и расстроились немного) Сказали, что работники ЗАГСа у нас их уверили, что не встречали детей с таким именем, а тут - на тебе, да еще и в одном месте)

----------


## kazangi

Родители последнего - не Аня и Игнат, случайно?)) Среди моих знакомых из необычных имен - Мирослав, Доминика и Лука. Арсениев, Тимофеев, Вик и Арин несколько "штук")) Море Даш и Насть. и Милан сейчас много стало. Мы старались выбирать имена простые детям, но сейчас это сложно, все стараются чтобы имя не встречалось часто. Как в анекдоте
"Родители отдали мальца в детский садик и через какое-то время. интересуются у воспитательницы, не дразнят ли его дети за необычное имя. Воспитательница, хмыкнув: - ХА! А кто же будет его дразнить? Фрол, Фома, Епифан или Калистрат?"
Ульян и Вась тоже довольно много сейчас, хотя про Васю наша педиатрица сказала, что на ее участке лет 5 не рождались Васи. Зато когда Уля родилась, она к нам пришла от другой Ули, рожденной в тот же день и живущей в нашем же районе.

----------


## Амина

Со мной в Туте первый раз девочка ходила, они сына Лукьян назвали. И еще Радислав был. Мирославов и Доминик знаю несколько. Вот думаю, может, круг общения сказывается? Все-таки все тянуться к корням, интересуются славянскими традициями))

----------


## kazangi

еще вспомнила из окружения - мой будущий крестник Лев!

----------


## kiara

Не, родители ни первого Луки, ни второго - ни Аня ни Игнат))) Значит - их и не два))))А побольше))
Еще встречаю девочку Милалику.
А мой Кузьма, видимо, одЫн)))))

----------


## Jazz

Раз уж пошел такой разговор про имена редкие, которые уже и не редкие...  Мы покупали позапрошлым летом Тимошке автокресло. Так вот его предыдущим хозяином был малыш по имени Мирон. А на БэбиКонтакте познакомилась с мамой Аней и ее сыном Гурьяном. Больше Миронов и Гурьянов мне пока не встречалось.

----------


## Домик в деревне

kiara, Оксан, а родители Милалики не Ангелина с Дмитрием, случайно? =)
Мне встречалось уже несколько Варвар, Максимов, 2 Мирона, Злата, Фрея (у хороших знакомых девочка), Милана, Милена, Савелий (2 раза), Ева еще довольно распространенное имя становится, Лука, Лариона одного знаю, Эсфирь :Wink: . 
В общем имена у нового поколения залюбуешься =)

----------


## Амина

Еще знаю Клима и Есению.

----------


## kiara

Не, Олесь - у Милалики не Ангелина и Дмитрий)))))))другие имена у родителей.

----------


## Веснушка

а мы вообще хотели назвать нашего Гошку Никита или Андрей, и выбрать ну никак не могли. я даже вспомнила еще одно имя Никандр, вроде ни то и не другое и все вместе НИКитаАНДРей)))) но назвать так сынульку все же не решились))) и хоть Егоров сейчас пруд пруди, мне имя все же очень нравится, пусть их сотни, а наш то единственный))))))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, прикольно, значит Милалик в Калуге как минимум две, если ваша из Калуги. 
Оль, а Егор отличное имя, мы тоже в его сторону думали =) но среди родственников есть и почти ровесник и не стали, только поэтому.

----------


## Ramadana

Очень нравятся имена: Семен, Венцеслав, Роман, Платон, Станислава и Влада.... только вроде как Роман - брат, не хочется повторятся, Семен - знакомый, еще подумают, что в честь него))), Венцеслав на доме2 - портит репутацию имени. А вы как думаете? предрассудки?

----------


## Амина

ПОддерживаю... Может и предрассудки, но... А имя Венцеслав этот представитель из Дома-2 просто уничтожил в моих глазах... Фу, от одного его вида выворачивает. А имя красивое.. было...  Платон мне очень нравится, сестра хотела так сына назвать. А назвала Сократ. Вот, кстати, нечастое имя))) Она, правда, в Афинах сейчас живет)))

----------


## KalugaDeti.Ru

Ветка про Дом-2 выделена в отдельную тему.

----------


## mamaRita

Странно, что ни у кого нет знакомых Захаров... По-моему тоже сейчас встречаются не так уж редко :Smile:  Еще у друзей доча Василиса. Васильевна :Smile:  Красиво звучит!

----------


## Jazz

Есть у меня знакомые малыши и Захар ,и Макар.  Правда, оба в Краснодаре.

----------


## Амина

У меня есть Захар знакомый! Даже 2! В Калуге и в Товарково) Есть Василиса, Василина. Алиса, Ева, Майя, Меланья... Говорю ж, всех сразу не вспомнишь)

----------


## mamaRita

Да уж, вспомнить непросто  :Smile:  Я с вечера не могла все вспомнить, как назвали девочку, которая в одну ночь с Артемом родилась, вспомнила, наконец! :Smile:  Стефания :Smile: )))))   Семья из области откуда-то.

----------


## Ёжик

У нас Стефания со старшим сыном на танцы ходит. А логопед сегодня рассказала, что у нее Серафим занимается. Захара тоже знаю. А вот из журнала "Жить хорошо" такие имена Калужской области за 2010 год: Радмир, Леандро, Митяй, Добрыня, Власий, Гордей, Николетта, Милолика, Мелисса, Калина, Ярославна, Доминика, Есфирь, Князиня, Графиня, Марфа, Любава. А еще есть двойные: Кира-Анастасия, Коралина-Наталья, Майя-Амалья, Роберт-Роман, Софья-Элеонора.

----------


## mamaRita

я, Ёжик, честно говоря в шоке от прочитанного.... Особенно от имен, дублирующих неодушевленные предметы: Мелисса, Калина... Бред какой-то! Да и Графиня с Князиней (почему же не Княгиней тогда уж???) убили... И как дети в школу пойдут?..

----------


## yakudza

Да уж, я тоже в шоке.
Хотелось бы познакомиться с этими родителями))

----------


## kazangi

интересно, какие отчества и фамилии у этих детей, имхо, имя с отчеством должно быть в гармонии. А помните еще был случай, когда родители ребенка номером каким-то хотели назвать? вот это вообще клиника))

----------


## mamaRita

да-да-да! В Англии, по-моему. Причем долго добивались этого через суды. Ну там, я думаю, точно с головой не все в порядке...

----------


## kiara

А у нас в России - ведь тоже была парочка, хотела первого сына назвать БОЧ и куча цифр - что-то типа "биологическая особь  человека, а цифры роде номера отпрыска в поколениях..Тоже долго по судам таскались и ТВ пиарили все это дело)
Насчет отчества-это да, должно быть гармонично, а то ведь будет какой Ричард Иванович))))

----------


## Polixenia

> я, Ёжик, честно говоря в шоке от прочитанного.... Особенно от имен, дублирующих неодушевленные предметы: Мелисса, Калина... Бред какой-то! Да и Графиня с Князиней (почему же не Княгиней тогда уж???) убили... И как дети в школу пойдут?..


Девочки, на счет Графини не знаю, а у Князини есть вполне логическое объяснение: родители у девочки не русские, поэтому и имена необычные

У меня среди знакомых есть две девочки маленькие с необычными именами: Николь и Эвелина. 

На счет того, чтобы сочетались имя и фамилия, соглашусь, конечно. А то была у меня знакомица, которую звали Юнона Сидорова

----------


## Polixenia

> Да уж, вспомнить непросто  Я с вечера не могла все вспомнить, как назвали девочку, которая в одну ночь с Артемом родилась, вспомнила, наконец! Стефания)))))   Семья из области откуда-то.


У меня есть знакомая, ей лет 30-30 с небольшим, у нее полное имя Стефания, а уменьшительное - Стеша. Ей очень идет!

----------


## kazangi

возвращаясь к теме моды, только поймите правильно.
Много имен интересных можно на кладбищах увидеть, и моду на имена тоже, смотришь на годы жизни и в разные года  есть свои популярные имена. Вот среди ровесниц одной моей бабушки очень частым было имя Зинаида и ее так же звали, а у другой моей бабушки было довольно редкое имя Капитолина. И их поколение умудрялось даже из обычных имен делать сокращенные необычные Таля (Виталий или Наталья), Муся (Мария), Паня (Прасковья). А еще мне очень нравится имя моей прабабушки Фени, но как полностью правильно не знаю, в документах по-разному написано - где Федосья, где Феодосия. И еще неразгаданная загадка сокращенное имя Клаша, тоже не знаю как полностью правильно, не Клавдия точно.

----------


## Jazz

> И еще неразгаданная загадка сокращенное имя Клаша, тоже не знаю как полностью правильно, не Клавдия точно.


Ириш, полное имя, скорее всего, Клара. У обожаемого мною Бунина есть рассказ "Клаша".
А насчет кладбищ - это да! (и меня тоже поймите, пжл, правильно)))) Мы прошлой весной были на таковом в Кондрово - ух, сколько там имен красивых припомнилось!

----------


## Амина

Вообще-то, именно Клавдию у нас в деревше Клашей звали) А Прасковья сокращенно - Параша или Паша))

----------


## Ёжик

> У меня среди знакомых есть две девочки маленькие с необычными именами: Николь и Эвелина.


 Вот и у меня Эвелина вспомнилась - подруга детства. Сейчас изредко, но видимся.
А еще что-то Серафимов много действительно развелось)))
Вчера в магазине уже большого мальчишку мама так позвала, а сегодня в церкви папа к годовасику так обращался. Так что наше имя совсем не редкое, как оказалось

----------


## mamaRita

Да! И имя это не только мужское: у меня знакомую знакомой Серафима зовут. А еще вспомнилось из моего рекрутерского прошлого: был кандидат с именем Артур и фамилией Король :Smile: ))))) Мы очень долго стебались, потому как представляли всякие ситуации, типа звонят ему на работу, он поднимает трубку : "Король Артур слушает!" :Smile: )))  Вот ведь есть же родители-приколисты! Вряд ли случайно родилось подобное сочетание...

----------


## Panda

> был кандидат с именем Артур и фамилией Король)))))


5 баллов родителям: оригинально и красиво. и главное - помогли в жизни: быстрее обращать на себя внимание и запоминаться в памяти раз и навсегда )))

----------


## kazangi

а так же избавили от кличек и обидных прозвищ

----------


## МаАрЛея

Я когда рожала Левушку со мной мамочка одна лежала так муж требовал чтоб ребеночка неприменно назвать Елисеем. А суть в чем, фамилия у них Елисеевы так он хотел чтоб, как в сказке Елисеев Елисей. Королевич!!! Не меньше!!!!

----------


## Marmelad

Добрый вечер! Нашу дочку зовут Руслана. Родственники все были в шоке)) А нам очень нравится. Теперь ждем сынишку...вот и думаем, как назвать. Обычное Саша или Дима уже не хочется. Тянет у старинным, и чтобы подстать дочке. Очень нравится имя Арсений. Но как почитаю значение, сразу хочется выбрать другое. Мамы Арсюш, не замечали сходства с толкованием?

----------


## Амина

Да меня вроде все в толковании устроило) А что там такого страшного?

----------


## Marmelad

Да в принципе ничего страшного нет))) Меня вот это смущает: "эти мальчики хотят делать только то, что им нравится, для этого могут и приврать. Часто попадают в нелепые и двусмысленные ситуации, которые сами же создают" Но вообще я думаю как воспитаешь, таким характер и будет, еще многое от наследственности зависит.

----------


## Амина

Нееее, это точно не про моего))) Скорее про младшего Тимошку)) Арсений очень спокойный, деликатный и "правильный" ребенок. Пока, во всяком случае)) Медлительный, правда, ужжасно, и эмммм... осторожный) иногда сверх меры)

----------


## Marmelad

Спасибо, Мариш, успокоила))

----------


## tinytanya

у нас Егор. назвали уже в роддоме. все 9 месяцев спорили, не могли к общему решению придти. хотела Андреем, но муж против (вот, кстати, не знаю ни одного маленького Андрея), Аланом (древний славянин) - муж поржал, сказал, с отчеством не сочетается. с нами в парке еще гуляют Мира, Ева (очень мне имя нравится), Василиса.

----------


## Missis_Gry

> Я когда рожала Левушку со мной мамочка одна лежала так муж требовал чтоб ребеночка неприменно назвать Елисеем. А суть в чем, фамилия у них Елисеевы так он хотел чтоб, как в сказке Елисеев Елисей. Королевич!!! Не меньше!!!!


Родителей случайно,  не Лена и Андрей зовут?  Если да,  то средний у них Елизар,  а младшему они не выбрали на букву Е имя и назвали Дамиром ))

----------

